# Hésitation sur l'achat d'une tablette



## lucho84 (19 Février 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tous d'abord je pense que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts car je pense que ce sujet a du être abordé maintes fois, mais mon besoin est un peu plus différent. 

Alors tous d'abord, voici mon existant, iPhone 4 + Macbook Pro 10.6 (oui j'ai pas trop envie de passer à la maj pour le moment  ). Sur mon Mac j'ai parallels avec Windows Xp pour mon logiciel de gestion. 

Je suis webmaster en e-shop et travail beaucoup avec prestashop en utilisant les outils netbeans + dreamweaver + mamp pro). Les sites que je conçois sont pour la majorité responsive (adaptable tablette et smartphone). Je travail également sur de la bureautique standard (word, excel, outlook 2k11 (j'ai une bal exchange donc forcément activsync sur tablette et iphone). J'utilise itunes régulièrement pour ma musique bien que j'utilise de plus en plus deezer. 

Je cherche donc une tablette m'offrant un excellent compromis entre mon iphone (trop petit) et mon macbook pro (plus encombrant ) afin de pouvoir travailler sur mes mails, exploiter, tester et éventuellement accéder au debug de mes sites, mais aussi pour le côté perso, musique, films, apn de qualité etc...)

J'hésite énormément entre l'iPad 2 et l'iPad Air mais aussi avec la samsung galaxy tab qui a il est vrai l'avantage d'avoir un slot sd pour augmenter la capacité.

D'ailleurs est il possible d'augmenter la capacité de stockage de l'ipad en utilisant des cartes sd via l'adapteur (non fourni) ou est ce juste pour les photos? 

Concernant la 3G je n'en veux pas car je n'ai qu'à utilisé le partage de connexion sur mon iphone (surtout avec mon iphone 5s que j'ai commandé en 4g )

Auriez des conseils?

Merci


----------



## cillab (20 Février 2014)

bonsoir 
pour l'extension les cartes SD  =photos
pour la 4 G  j'espére que tu est dans un secteur bien couvert,et que tu a le bon opérateur car pour du PRO c'est important
pour le reste c'est a toi de voir la SAMSUNG TAB 3 et offerte chez ORANGE  pour 1 
si tu souscrit a la fibre mais au niveau couleurs  le blanc tire sur le vert
rien a voir avec l'ecrand RÉTINA c'est un choix


----------



## lucho84 (20 Février 2014)

Ok merci de votre retour, donc si je cherche du stockage, la tab 3 est mieux. Concernant les appareils photos, à votre avis l'ipad retina est mieux qu'une tab3? 

De même, lorsque j'achète un produit j'aime avoir de la patate sous le pied, alors est ce que l'iPad est encore dans les clous pour quelques années car quand je vois mon iphone 4 avec ios 7, ça fait peur!


----------

